# Kelvin the Refrigerator.



## Oracle (Jul 14, 2011)

Name: Kelvin [A pun of the brand Kelvinator]
Age: A fairly new fridge; about a year old
Sex: Male
Species: ... Refrigerator.


Appearance:
- Color: Grey
- Markings: a small scratch on his left side
- Eye color: Black/Very dark grey
- Other features: Black power cord, Grey handles. Has grey feet and arms.

Behavior and Personality:
Kelvin wants to be the life of the party. Problem is, they keep plugging him in. It's annoying. He always unplugs himself and joins in anyway, as he can live and move around without power.
He has no temper whatsoever. As long as you aren't plugging him in or putting moldy food inside; he loves your presence. Even if you are, he's still pretty laid-back.

Skills: Keeping food cold, sociable, can spit ice
Weaknesses: Can't warm food, often too big to fit through things

Likes: Food, parties
Dislikes: Mold, sitting still

History:
He was made in an assembly line.
He got put in a store.
Some guy bought him.
Kelvin liked parties.
The guy liked parties.
The guy wasn't too sure if this was a good thing.

Oh yeah; and one time, someone forgot food inside Kevin. As they started to go home, Kelvin was all, "No! Wait!" (imagine a fridge.)



Picture:






Goal: To entertain.
Profession: To keep food cold.
Personal quote: "They plugged me in again..? Damn."
Production date: July 6th, 2010

_Before you question it; refer to this thread._


----------



## LunaSnowwolf (Jul 14, 2011)

thats pretty awesome 
-claps-


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

You're going to start a new fad at this rate.
Needs an oven companion, for when he needs things warmed up


----------



## Kumiromi (Jul 14, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> You're going to start a new fad at this rate.


 Why did I just imagine people making sparkling purple microwaves with red and black hair that try to microwave people to death because they're evil?

Still, this is pretty amazing.


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2011)

"I want your food inside me"


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

Kumiromi said:


> Why did I just imagine people making sparkling purple microwaves with red and black hair that try to microwave people to death because they're evil?


 ON IT. I WILL MAKE THIS HAPPEN.
...but I can't draw.


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 14, 2011)

And...i thought my lamp character was silly.
We could make an anthro-appliance fandom!!!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2011)

Kelvin? I see what you did there! :lol:

Nice character. Would an arctic fox fit inside him?


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I've seen a drawing of an anthropomorphic iPod somewhere...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6009037/

Ah. There.


----------



## Flippy (Jul 15, 2011)

Make sure you have tasty noms & alcohol in there...then you'll be the life of the party. Hmm throw in Apples to Apples too for good measure.


----------



## Flippy (Jul 15, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> And...i thought my lamp character was silly.
> We could make an anthro-appliance fandom!!!


Naw not silly...it just reminds me of the brave little toaster or that pixar short.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys :3



Cyril Daroun said:


> You're going to start a new fad at this rate.





Ixtu said:


> We could make an anthro-appliance fandom!!!


Yes! ;D



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Nice character. Would an arctic fox fit inside him?


Hmmm, why not? A small human could technically fit inside an _empty_ fridge, my cat goes in my fridge all the time. I don't know what form (anthro, feral) you mean, but as long as it's no bigger than a small human. ;P



Flippy said:


> Make sure you have tasty noms & alcohol in there...then you'll be the life of the party. Hmm throw in Apples to Apples too for good measure.





Flippy said:


> Naw not silly...it just reminds me of the brave little toaster or that pixar short.


Hehe c;

Just a note though, you seem to be new, so just remember to edit your posts instead of posting twice. A lot of people would be more harsh on you for that, just remember next time, okay? :3


----------



## Flippy (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sorry. You hit the nail on the head though. My bad.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 15, 2011)

Flippy said:


> I'm sorry. You hit the nail on the head though. My bad.


It's no problem, I just don't want other people abusing you for it.


----------



## Stealthy (Jul 15, 2011)

I, for one, welcome our new refridgerator overlords.


----------



## Flippy (Jul 15, 2011)

Kamiki said:


> It's no problem, I just don't want other people abusing you for it.


Yes leave the abuse for the red headed step children & the forum trolls.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2011)

I c what u did thar
Kelvin = a form of temperature measurement, you can't get to 0 K :3


----------



## Oracle (Jul 15, 2011)

Flippy said:


> Yes leave the abuse for the red headed step children & the forum trolls.


I'm a redhead... And also a stepchild to someone... ._.



Waffles said:


> I c what u did thar
> Kelvin = a form of temperature measurement, you can't get to 0 K :3


I know :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

omg u stoled that reference from another refrigerator character did u contact them before using it?!


----------



## Oracle (Jul 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> omg u stoled that reference from another refrigerator character did u contact them before using it?!


 ... Shall I draw a damn refrigerator?
That image has been floating around the internet for _so_ long, not to mention this isn't so much of a legit fursona.
I can't draw very well though, that's why I didn't.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

Kamiki, just throwin this out thar, but....

you win at life.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 16, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Kamiki, just throwin this out thar, but....
> 
> you win at life.


 
=D
Thank you very much.
I might put that in my signature ;P


----------

